# Du möchtest zu Legion durchstarten? Ich werbe dich!



## Vooz (9. August 2016)

Hallo lieber Leser,

 

du hattest eine lange WoW Pause und möchtest zu Legion wieder anfangen, hast WoW noch nie gespielt und möchtest es mal ausprobieren oder einfach lust neue Charaktere hochzuleveln? Dann bist du bei mir genau richtig!  

 

Ich bin 26 Jahre, studiere und spiele WoW mit einigen Unterbrechungen seit 2005. Bin ein lockerer und humorvoller Typ der für fast jeden Spaß zu haben ist. In WoW befinde ich mich auf dem *Server Blackmoore (Allianz)*, dem zur Zeit größten deutschen PvP Server mit dem ausgeglichensten Allianz/Horde Verhältnis. Ich habe bis vor kurzem eine etwas längere Pause gehabt und möchte zu Legion wieder durchstarten und somit ein paar Charaktere hochleveln. Dafür kommt der 300% EXP-Bonus des Freunde-Werbens wie gerufen. Deswegen suche ich genau dich, jemanden mit dem man bis Legion start einen oder mehrere Charaktere hochspielen kann.  

 

 

*Ich biete dir: *
 

- Reife

- Humor

- Geduld

- Flexibilität

- Grundlegende Erfahrung in WoW

- Semesterferien (lange Onlinezeiten falls erforderlich)  

- Taschen und Taschengeld.

 

 

*Ich erwarte von dir: *

 

- Reife

- Humor

- Motivation und Zeit einen oder mehrere Charaktere hochzuleveln

- Durchhaltevermögen.

 

 
Unbeantwortete Fragen kann ich dir gerne per Privat-Nachricht oder über Battle.net (Vooz#2952) beantworten. Scheu dich nicht mich anzuschreiben, wenn ich dein Interesse geweckt habe.   

 

 

LG Vooz


----------

